# Female Sailing Partners



## thesailor54 (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone have suggestions on where a person might look online in order to find females with boats that are looking for male sailing partners? My boat is being sold so I will be looking for someone to sail with. Location is not a major factor.............. new destinations can be nice.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I will think dating sites are your best bet. There are many like sugar daddy or sugar Mon site. Last resource, you can try escort.com. many of them like sailing and available for booking from weeks to months. 

I love capitalism.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

try sailingsingles.com


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Women with boats don't have to look. Whatever you decide, you will be at the end of the line.


----------



## 2140 (May 25, 2001)

deniseO30 said:


> try sailingsingles.com


Sailing singles? If there is such a site, it's down. I just tried it. Nothing comes up on Google either (at least on the first page of the search results).


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

hello toni

as for the real ? i have no idea, but i do know one woman who is single and owns a boat.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's one I found. 
http://sailingsinglesclub.com/
Here's one on L&A
L&A Cruiser's Forum • View forum - Sailing Singles
and another;
Home Page

My bad, I guess there isn't a specific SS club.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

This one in the Chesapeake:

Home Page


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I suppose you are looking for a nice stern, not too broad in the beam, and big lockers, right?


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I suppose you are looking for a nice stern, not too broad in the beam, and big lockers, right?


----------



## 2140 (May 25, 2001)

The singles sailing club is a little far for me to go from Tampa Bay to Michigan. Like their choice of music, though.

Hi, Scott. Hope all is well with the family.

So, am I the only one who has nothing better to do on Christmas Eve morning?


----------



## GCsailor (Oct 3, 2010)

Would prefer someone who doesn't tighten fittings more than i can easily deal with.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Depends on where you are...

In Boston, there is a sailing club that is designed to provide the opportunity to bring owners in need of crew together with sailors in need of boats. Check out Pelagic Sailing Club. I know of several female boat owners that belong to the club because they need competent crew. I am sure that there are similar organizations in other places.

Of course, you could always try posting to sailnet. However, be prepared to be treated as you deserve to be treated. This guy tried it, and we haven't heard back from him since.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Had not read the earlier,understand why he hasn't been back.Hell some might have been nics since heaven knows they weren;t cute.marc


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

*Single Women*

Singles on Sailboats has 700 members and is located around Annapolis and the middle of the Chesapeake Bay. 
There is also eharmoney.com with more women than men, but marriage oriented. Of course there is match.com, which is visually oriented. Maybe you could put up a picture of a sailboat there.


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

my wife died in july. several weeks ago i went to senior people meet .com and singles net i found several who would like to sail with me. i didn't try any sailing singles sites bill c


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

*Difficult Time*



captbillc said:


> my wife died in july. several weeks ago i went to senior people meet .com and singles net i found several who would like to sail with me. i didn't try any sailing singles sites bill c


I also have lost a wife although it was nearly 20 years ago. It's got to be a difficult time for you. You may be different; however, generally it takes a year and a half or two for a man to recover from the emotional trauma of it all. I found that I missed the emotional intimacy but did not realize that I just was not available because it was too painful to be close. I cannot say what to do as I just muddled through myself. There is probably something better than what I did. Women tend to do better with widow hood than men probably because they have better social networks for support. Some societies will increase a man's social contacts when he is newly widowed, but not ours.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

You could try Find a Crew™.

CLICKY

It is not another free network! But it is free to register, search, list your profile, and send waves to check the waters first

It has a number of female skippers looking for crew.

N.B. Although feedback from members who use the service is encouraged, negative feedback is not allowed so you sometimes have to read between the lines on feedback.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

captbillc said:


> my wife died in july. several weeks ago i went to senior people meet .com and singles net i found several who would like to sail with me. i didn't try any sailing singles sites bill c


I'd second what LSG said. I've been a widower for almost ten years now. There are support groups for widowers, but unfortunately, most of them are for people far older than I am.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

If you put your boat at the guest dock in front of Jolly Rogers in Dana Point (or anywhere else in California) on Thursday thru Sunday Night and sit in the bar for a while they'll come to you. Tell Mario the bartender I sent you.


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Finding a sailing partner.*

You must get creative here. Craigs List. Now listen up. You put an add in.
State that you are, say, forty five and tired of the same old, same old.
Tired of women ONLY desirous of susual activity and playing the "field."
YOU want someone to share your wealth, Masserati, and Spannish villa,
and whatever else you can bring to the table.
If she sails her own sloop, so much the better.
Just wait till the web crashes.


----------



## thesailor54 (Dec 23, 2010)

And the searching goes on. Thank you everyone for your advice. As was once said by someone who could relate................
"It's not about the destination, it's about the journey." Ernest Hemmingway

William


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't see what the big deal is. I've had a few female sailing partners and one female crew for racing. I just asked around. I'm not particularly handsome or charming, just a regular guy.

The ladies were outstanding though.


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

Lake Superior Geezer --- my wife had severe dementia & was incontinent. it was very difficult for a long time. she finally became so weak i had to lift her out of bed & onto the wheel chair . near the end i had to hold her head up to feed her . she died in bed with me by her side july 13th. it was difficult for several months for me after she died, but i was expecting it for a long time, so you can see why i went to seniorpeoplemeet.com in november for a sailing companion. bill carlson


----------



## SvenHee (Mar 28, 2007)

In Holland we have  Zeilende Singles geared to singles as in without relationship.


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Check out seaknots.com While it's geared towards sailing and not a match maker site a lot of single people post to it.


----------



## scgilligan (Dec 28, 2010)

Seems to me that any woman with a boat would already be taken.. 
Or would be the kind of person that is not really looking to be "taken"..
If only there were such a mythical woman.. I can see the ad already:

"Beautiful, independent, sailing woman with Beneteau 43' yacht, looking to share quiet times in the islands with boy-toy".. 

But, of course, she'd have her choice and I would not be on the top of the list.. :-(


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

They're a bit more subtle than that LOL. Funny thing is I joined the site as I know the people who created it who also have a B43. It didn't take long to realize the site serves as a social network as much if not more than a pure sailing site.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

scgilligan said:


> "Beautiful, independent, sailing woman with Beneteau 43' yacht, looking to share quiet times in the islands with boy-toy"..
> 
> But, of course, she'd have her choice and I would not be on the top of the list.. :-(


  I never sail my boat when dressed in black leather and stilettos.. although they do help me see over the cabin roof better   :laugher


----------



## scgilligan (Dec 28, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> I never sail my boat when dressed in black leather and stilettos.. although they do help me see over the cabin roof better   :laugher


Denise, I LOVE you. I will be your sailing slave at any time.  I especially love leather and stilettos..


----------



## Padeen2 (Jan 6, 2011)

The women single-handers I've come across are quite comfortable being single-handers, and would be hard to convince that they have any use for a partner, male or female.


----------

